# Bodybuilder Victor Martinez Unfairly Targeted by Steroid Witch-Hunt



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilder Victor Martinez Unfairly Targeted by Steroid Witch-Hunt by Millard Baker IFBB pro bodybuilder Victor Martinez was unfairly subjected to a ???witch hunt??? by an inaccurate article appearing in the New York Daily News. Sports writer Christian Red inaccurately reported that Victor Martinez owned the Gurabo Supplement Store in the Dominican Republic when, in fact, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

